

Show HN: All available three letter .io domains - ioedward
http://edward.io/io

======
robert_tweed
Heh, I already thought of this and wrote a little Go script to locate them all
last May when I was choosing my new company name. I now have a 5-letter
company name and a corresponding 3-letter .io domain name.

I had initially considered various strategies for mining longer names, using
an algorithm to find English words and word-likes strings, but in the end
there were so many .io domains that I couldn't not do this. The list was still
sufficiently short that it only took a few hours to go through it manually and
shortlist about half a dozen potential names, from which I chose what I
considered to be the best one.

I'll save you all some effort and confirm that there are no real words left,
unless someone has allowed one to lapse in the last year or so (which seems
unlikely).

You might find the occasional acronym though. For example, as someone who
mostly learned to code in MSX Basic, I was quite pleased to find msx.io wasn't
taken. I plan to do something with it when I have some spare time (it's just a
holding page for now).

~~~
ioedward
No real words? I just ran my script through a list of the most common english
words, and it returned 4k .IO domains. I'll post them if anyone's interested.

~~~
robert_tweed
5-letter words ending in "...io", or 3-letter words? There are probably lots
of longer words available, but that's not what I meant.

~~~
ioedward
Okay, I misunderstood you then. I haven't found any words ending with "io"
that are still available.

------
blainsmith
Nice list. Though it would make it easier to scan if the domains were floated
left and not in columns like a newspaper.

------
pmosh
NameCheap: 58.88/Year.

Gandi.Net: 39/Year.

I any cheaper?

~~~
sanemat
iwantmyname: 49/Year. I use iwantmyname :)

~~~
hadoukenio
iwantmyname are awesome

------
killertypo
i almost have to buy one or two or three on principle alone.

